# Gold. Ret./Chow Mix PUp has until 5 today in GA!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

10282 - Golden Retriever,Chow Chow - Petfinder.com PetNotes

10282 - Golden Retriever,Chow Chow - Petfinder.com PetNotes

This shelter is 45 minutes NW of Atlanta.
RESCUE NEEDED TODAY AND TOMORROW!!!
This is a high-kill lethal injection facility that euthanizes about 50 every Wednesday. Due to the holiday week, they will be euthanizing on Wednesday and will be closed Wednesday, Thursday and Friday... MANY need out.. including mother with pups...

CONTACT:
Paulding County Animal Control Shelter 
779 Industrial Blvd. North -- Dallas, GA 30132
Office 770-445-1511 (Fax 770-505-1368)
Tracy Thompson, Facility Manager 
[email protected]
Hours are Noon to 5 p.m. Monday through Sunday (closed on Wednesday). 
The adoption fee is $35 for cats, dogs, kittens and puppies (or $50 for two). This includes a microchip and first distemper shot. 

OCTOBER STATS - Total number of animals Euthanized – 222 
(Dogs 59, Cats 74, Puppies 9, Kittens 80, Bat 1(released at night no exposure)
SEPTEMBER STATS - Total number of animals Euthanized – 227 (Dogs 73, Cats 67, Puppies 1, Kittens 86)
AUGUST STATS - Total number of animals Euthanized – 372 (Dogs 73, Cats 96, Puppies 37, Kittens 166 

The following is a list of animals at the shelter. IT IS NOT CURRENT.. MANY OTHERS ARE THERE!!!
10282 
Dog Golden Retriever,Chow Chow Baby L F

10282 - Golden Retriever,Chow Chow - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen did you email any rescues? This is breaking my heart.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

It's just a puppy!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I just looked at what I wrote and it sounds terrible!! I mean how can they kill a puppy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk..*

*Just emld. both Golden Ret. Rescues in GA. Don't think AGA will take, because the pup is a mix.

Please e-mail more if you can!!!!

There is also a dog Wes there, very skinny, poor baby that someone has sponsored in hopes a rescue will save him!!!!*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

he is cute, very adoptable


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

This breaks my heart! That is what Buffy is - a golden/chow mix. And she turned into a beautiful inside & out sweetheart. I hope so much someone adopts this sweet baby.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Can these dogs be sponsored to save them? I am sure that if it wasn't Thanksgiving, this puppy would have been saved. What does it take to sponsor? If it reasonable I would consider it.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Emmysourgolden,

I'm sure we all understood what you said the first time! Disgusting, isn't it, how people practice irresponsible breeding and then just dump their unwanted pets. Tears us all apart.

Helaine


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll help sponsor, too, if that will help save a life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just e-mld the shelter to ask about sponsorship*

Just e-mld the shelter to ask about sponsorship.

You can also call there and ask.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact the Chow rescues. I posted links the other day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From a girl volunteering to pull..*

50 Dogs To Be Euth'd At 5pm Today @paulding ,dallas Ga 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PULL HELP FOR PAULDING STANDING BY
November 20 2007 at 1:50 PM Claudia (Login cginter2)
from IP address 76.23.194.51 


[email protected] to me, kathyc572003, drherrmann, LOLINGER, royalart, susanverner, johnna1228, echeverm, kirby, networking, joflo47, birdman242, em_hll61, eileeno_neill, mcinerneyc, denisewilson, rescuerealtor, bdavis, rcdann, eurostar987, oleg.gorelik, amulliga, gemsamadhi, yardpro, hvincola, timbarry 
show details 1:45 PM (4 minutes ago) Reply

*I can pull these any dogs that someone can take on the spot meaning by 6PM tonight at the shelter. I can meet anyone at the shelter at ANYTIME. Please if you can take a dog tell me what time to meet you there and I will. There is no charge to you for taking the dogs. I have a licensed GA rescue group and can pull from here for free.. They close at 5PM but are usually there until 7PM so if anyone can get one by 7PM please meet me there... 5 hours left....*
*holly bawlick
homeward boudn pet rescue
dallas, ga
678-939-6981*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

*Puppy was adopted!!!*

Good news! The puppy was adopted!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there anyway to check the adoption info out before posting?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks! I just found out the pup was adopted too!

No, there's no way of checking out the adoption info other than emlg. the shelter which I just did:

Here is Tracy's reply:

*That pup has been adopted, but our local Humane Society that always works hard to help all of the animals in our community always accepts and needs donations. * 

We do not have a sponsorship program as we are a small, open admission shelter, so when space runs out, it runs out, unfortunately money doesn’t fix that. 


We do appreciate your concern and offer to help, I know everyone feels as helpless as we do, as the pet over population continues to drag on.



Thanks, Tracy


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Great news! I'm so glad she was adopted. She is absolutely precious and will grow into a beautiful dog!


----------

